# Brits with Covid vax experience/knowledge in France



## Stephen Adams

Bevdeforges said:


> Um, one small caveat here - unless you have a co-morbidity, in France the next group to be authorized for vaccination is the 65 to 74 age cohort and they won't be eligible to sign up for an appointment (or rather to vie for an appointment) until "mid-April" at last information. At present, those in the 50 - 75 age group with a co-morbidity can ask to be put on their doctor's list to be called when the doctor actually gets some vaccine. (And that age group is the one being jabbed with the AstraZeneca stuff.)
> 
> The vax program is well behind where they were hoping it would be. A ham radio friend of my husband's is 87 with no co-morbidities and he only very recently managed to snag an appointment at one of the vaccination centers here for *the end of April*. (Yes, for a first shot.)
> 
> If you are 64, you're not in line here for quite some time I would suspect. Your option may very well be to just "come on down" in two weeks and once you've got your Carte Vitale reactivated join the queue with the rest of your cohort for your first shot, which will then allow you to schedule a second shot of the same stuff.
> 
> Hate to be the bearer of bad news, but that's how it's working here at the moment. (Yeah, I'm jealous of my husband who is currently signed up on TWO doctors' lists since he is in the 65 to 74 group, but with a co-morbidity factor. Whether he manages to get a shot before mid-April when we are both supposed to be eligible to try our luck with the vax centers is anyone's guess.)


Hello Bevdeforges, I'm interested in speaking to British expats in France, Spain and elsewhere who haven't been able to get a Covid vaccine yet. Sounds like you know the situation in France and have experience of it. I write about health for The Mail on Sunday. Please get in touch if you'd like to discuss it. My personal email is [email protected] and work [email protected]. (Google 'Stephen Adams + Mail on Sunday' to check if you like.) If others are interested in discussing, please do get in touch too. Yours, Stephen.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Have moved you over to our Media Requests section. I'm not British so may very well not be able to give you the info you're looking for. However we'll see if we can push a few of the British regulars your way.


----------

